# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum >  Postgraduate Survey

## Maren

Hello everyone.

My name is Maren and I'm a postgraduate student from Germany.  In order to finish my studies I need to do a final project and this survey is a big part of it. It only takes 5 minutes and the answers will help me to answer some questions about the frozen food sector in South Africa. Please be so kind and participate. You would do me a big favor and I'd be very grateful if you'd do so.

Just follow this link and answer the questions. It is completely anonymous.

https://www.umfrageonline.com/s/04128b7

Thank you so much in advance.
Maren

----------


## Sparks

Survey closed. I wonder how many responses they got.

----------

